# Max tow ratings?



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

What’s the max tow ratings for the 07 murano S<<>> AWD 3.5 FWD/AWD??
3500pounds? 
I wasn’t thinkin of eventually gettin a 13 to 16foot bumper pull rv... either a scamp/casita 
Or pop up tent model...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

TxNissanFan said:


> What’s the max tow ratings for the 07 murano S<<>> AWD 3.5 FWD/AWD??
> 3500pounds?
> I wasn’t thinkin of eventually gettin a 13 to 16foot bumper pull rv... either a scamp/casita
> Or pop up tent model...


It's listed on page 25 of the 2007 Nissan Towing Guide:



https://www.nissanusa.com/pdf/techpubs/2007/2007NissanTowingGuide.pdf



Maximum trailer weight: 3500 lbs.
Maximum trailer tongue load: 350 lbs.
Gross Combined Vehicle Weight (GVWC) rating: 8100 lbs.


----------

